# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Πρόβλημα σε αντλία νερού (μοτέρ) GRUNDFOS

## limas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

έχω ένα θέμα με την αντλία νερού στο σπίτι μου. Δεν έχω ξαναασχοληθεί με τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα. Το θέμα, λοιπόν, είναι ότι δεν "πρεσάρει" νερό στο οικιακό δίκτυο. Οπότε, πλέον αρκούμαι στην φυσική πίεση που έρχεται από το δίκτυο, εκτός της οικείας.

Έκανα κάποιες μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο, γενικά.
Αρχικά, πάνω από την αντλία υπάρχει μια πλακέτα με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα και κάποια κουμπάκια. 
Δείτε στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία πως είναι εξωτερικά. 

Το πρώτο led είναι ένδειξη τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος.
Το δεύτερο led είναι ένδειξη (μάλλον; :Wink:  ) ότι δουλεύει η αντλία.
Το τρίτο led είναι ένδειξη βλάβης, έχει κολλήσει για κάποιο λόγο. Παλαιότερα άναβε αυτό το led πολύ σπάνια. Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένα κουμπάκι και το πατάς και έκανε reset και στη συνέχει η αντλία δούλευε κανονικά. 


IMG_2065.jpg

----------


## limas

Εσωτερικά, αν βγάλουμε το καπάκι της αντλίας με τα led που σας έβαλα παραπάνω, βλέπουμε τα εξής:


IMG_2064.jpgIMG_2061.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε, η πλακέτα χωρίζεται σε δύο κομμάτια: πάνω το ΙΝ και κάτω το OUT. Πάνω έρχεται η τροφοδοσία από την πρίζα. Και κάτω από όσο καταλαβαίνω τροφοδοτεί την αντλία. 

Στο κομμάτι ΙΝ έχω 220-230 στα μπλέ & καφέ καλώδια σε σχέση με την γή. 
Στο κομμάτι OUT δεν έχω τάση μεταξύ των καλωδίων που ανήκουν σε αυτό το κομμάτι. Εχω όμως μεταξύ του καφέ (ΙΝ) και του καφέ (OUT). Όταν δουλέψει η αντλία, όταν δηλαδή υπάρχει απαίτηση για νερό όταν έχω ανοίξει κάποια βρύση, τότε η τάση πέφτει στα 210, περίπου. Νομίζω αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό.

Όπως βλέπετε αυτή η πλακέτα δεν έχει σημάδια οξείδωσης ή φθοράς. Τουλάχιστον οπτικά.

----------


## limas

Επίσης, υπάρχει μια δεύτερη πλακέτα την οποία βλέπετε παρακάτω. Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο ρόλος της. 

IMG_2062.jpgIMG_2063.jpg

----------


## limas

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι; Κάποια μέτρηση; Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει; Μήπως έχει κολλήσει κάποια non-return valve;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## @Vagelis@

*χωρις να ειμαι υδραυλικος*

στη μια φωτο με τα ρελεδακια, ειναι μαλλον ο ρυθμιστης πιεσης
και στην αλλη, το ασπρο βαρελακι ειναι ο πυκνωτης εκκινησης του μοτερ.

πρεπει να διευκρινησεις:
1. το μοτερ ξεκιναει και δουλευει καποια στιγμη?
2. μενει αναμμενο, κανει διακοπες και μαλιστα παρα πολυ συχνες ?
3. μενει ακινητο και ακουγεται σαν μουγκριτο ?
4. εχει μεινει καποια στιγμη απο νερο η αντλια ?
αν ναι, ισως απλα θελει εξαερωση

----------


## limas

> *χωρις να ειμαι υδραυλικος*
> 
> στη μια φωτο με τα ρελεδακια, ειναι μαλλον ο ρυθμιστης πιεσης
> και στην αλλη, το ασπρο βαρελακι ειναι ο πυκνωτης εκκινησης του μοτερ.
> 
> πρεπει να διευκρινησεις:
> 1. το μοτερ ξεκιναει και δουλευει καποια στιγμη?
> 2. μενει αναμμενο, κανει διακοπες και μαλιστα παρα πολυ συχνες ?
> 3. μενει ακινητο και ακουγεται σαν μουγκριτο ?
> ...


Ευχαριστω.

Το βαρελάκι κατάλαβα και εγω ότι ειναι πυκνωτης εκκινησης του μοτερ, κάτι παρόμοιο υπήρχε και σε ένα πλυντηριο που ειχα ανοιξει παλιά. Για να γυρνά τον κάδο.

Σχετικά με τα ερωτηματα σου:
1. δεν ξεκινα καθολου
2. τροφοδοτειται απο ρευμα αλλα οταν ανοιξω την βρυση στο σπιτι και του απαιτησω να πρεσαρει νερο στο δικτυο, κανει ενα μικρο θόρυβο, σαν να παει να ξεκινησει αλλα να μην μπορει. Αυτο το κάνει για κάποια δευτερολεπτα. Μετά "κόβει" και ανάβει το κοκκινο led "reset".
3. ακουγεται ενα ελαφρυ βουισμα. οχι μουγκρητο. οταν εστελενε νερο στο σπιτι, ο ήχος ήταν πολύ πιο δυνατος. τωαρ ειναι αρκετα αδυναμος. Ισως οφειλεται στο οτι δεν στελνει νερο.
4. Ισως να ειχε μεινει από νερο γιατι μου αδειαζουν συχνα τα ντεποζιτα που τροφοδοτουν με νερο την αντλια. Οταν ανοιξα και την βρύση (είμαι στο σπιτι στο χωριο) βγηκε νερο με διακοπες. Εβγαινε και αερας μαζι. Ξερεις πως γινεται εξαερωση;

----------


## @Vagelis@

υπαρχουν πραγματα που μπορουν να γινουν, για να καταληξουμε αν φταιει ο ρυθμιστης πιεσης ή το μοτερ,
*ΑΛΛΑ...ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙΣ
καθως απαιτουνται γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογου
*
οσο για την εξαερωση, πρεπει να δεις αν υπαρχει καπου στο πανω μερος του μοτερ
ενα παξιμαδι (μαλλον 10 ή 12) το οποιο λυνεις και προσθετεις λιγο νερο εκει μεσα,
ομως για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να μπορει να ξεκινησει το μοτερ.
επισης, παντα μπορει να υπαρχει και η περιπτωση κολλημενης φτερωτης

καλυτερα να φωναξεις τεχνικο, να σου απομονωσει το ρυθμιστη πιεσης και να δωσει 
απευθειας ταση στο μοτερ.

----------


## limas

> υπαρχουν πραγματα που μπορουν να γινουν, για να καταληξουμε αν φταιει ο ρυθμιστης πιεσης ή το μοτερ,
> *ΑΛΛΑ...ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙΣ
> καθως απαιτουνται γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογου
> *
> οσο για την εξαερωση, πρεπει να δεις αν υπαρχει καπου στο πανω μερος του μοτερ
> ενα παξιμαδι (μαλλον 10 ή 12) το οποιο λυνεις και προσθετεις λιγο νερο εκει μεσα,
> ομως για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να μπορει να ξεκινησει το μοτερ.
> επισης, παντα μπορει να υπαρχει και η περιπτωση κολλημενης φτερωτης
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει αυτο το παξιμάδι που λες. Θα δω αν μπορω να κάνω κάτι μόνος μου αλλιώς θα φωνάξω τεχνικό.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## elektronio

Βγάλε το καπάκι της φτερωτής του μοτέρ και γύρισε με το χέρι (εκτός πρίζας) την φτερωτή με προσοχή για να μην σπάσεις τα φτερά. Θα πρέπει να γυρνάει σχετικά εύκολα. Αν δεν γυρίζει είναι φρακαρισμένη η αντλία (όπως αναφέρθηκε αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο θα το ελέγξεις).
Αν είναι φρακαρισμένη από οτιδήποτε υλικό πρέπει να διαλυθεί η αντλία να καθαριστεί να δοκιμαστεί αν γυρνάει και να ξανατοποθετηθεί.

Κάνε τον έλεγχο και πες μας αν δεν είναι αυτό να δούμε τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις.

----------

FILMAN (12-10-15)

----------


## limas

> Βγάλε το καπάκι της φτερωτής του μοτέρ και γύρισε με το χέρι (εκτός πρίζας) την φτερωτή με προσοχή για να μην σπάσεις τα φτερά. Θα πρέπει να γυρνάει σχετικά εύκολα. Αν δεν γυρίζει είναι φρακαρισμένη η αντλία (όπως αναφέρθηκε αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο θα το ελέγξεις).
> Αν είναι φρακαρισμένη από οτιδήποτε υλικό πρέπει να διαλυθεί η αντλία να καθαριστεί να δοκιμαστεί αν γυρνάει και να ξανατοποθετηθεί.
> 
> Κάνε τον έλεγχο και πες μας αν δεν είναι αυτό να δούμε τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις.


Ευχαριστω πολύ. Θα το κάνω και θα σας πώ. Αν έχει βρωμια θα κοιτάξω να το καθαρίσω.

----------


## FILMAN

Εφόσον μουγκρίζει και μετά από λίγο ανάβει το κόκκινο LED τότε *ένα πράγμα συμβαίνει: Το μοτέρ τροφοδοτείται αλλά δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει.

Δες αν είναι κολλημένος ο άξονας του μοτέρ. Αν ναι, ασχολείσαι με το να βρεις το γιατί και να το επισκευάσεις (π.χ. λίπανση, αλλαγή ρουλεμάν, κ.λ.π.)

Αν ο άξονας γυρίζει ελεύθερα, κατά 99% έχει χαλάσει ο πυκνωτής. Τον βγάζεις και τον μετράς. Αν είναι πολύ κάτω από 20μF τον αλλάζεις.

Αν δεν είναι τίποτα από αυτά τότε μια από τις δυο περιελίξεις του μοτέρ δεν τροφοδοτείται, είτε επειδή έχει κοπεί κάποιο καλώδιο ή κάποια σύνδεση δεν κάνει καλή επαφή, είτε επειδή η περιέλιξη έχει πρόβλημα και θα πρέπει να πας το μοτέρ για επισκευή σε κάποιον που κάνει περιελίξεις.*

----------


## FILMAN

> Στο κομμάτι ΙΝ έχω 220-230 στα μπλέ & καφέ καλώδια σε σχέση με την γή.


Αυτό φυσικά δεν συμβαίνει διότι τότε δεν θα άναβε κανένα LED (τάση τροφοδοσίας 0) ή το κύκλωμα θα είχε καεί προ πολλού (τροφοδότηση από 2 φάσεις 3φασικού συστήματος).

----------


## stefos1

και εγώ θα σου πρωτινά αυτά που λέει ο φίλιππος άλλα μάλλον τον πυκνωτή βλέπω ποιο πιθανό

----------


## limas

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Σας ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας. Θα ποσταρω μολιως τσεκαρω αυτα που μ ειπατε. Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## limas

Καλημερα παιδια. Ξεκινησα απο την πιο ευκολη λυση που μου προτεινατε. Εβγαλα, λοιπον, τον πυκνωτη, που μοιαζει με βαρελακι, μετρησα την χωρητικοτητα τουκαι ηταν 13 μF. Ονομαστικη τιμη του πυκνωτη ειναι τα 20 μF, με μια αποκλιση +-5. Οποτε αφου ειναι εκτος οριων, πηγα και αγορασα ενα πυκνωτη και θα τον βαλω στην αντλια, μολις ξαναπαω στο χωριο. Ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα...

----------


## FILMAN

Ακόμα και να μην δουλέψει, ο πυκνωτής ήθελε έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλαγή. Δες πόσο εύκολα γυρνάει ο άξονας, διότι αν ήταν τελείως ελεύθερος το μοτέρ θα έπρεπε να ξεκινάει και με τα 13μF απλά δεν θα ανέβαζε στροφές.

----------


## limas

> Ακόμα και να μην δουλέψει, ο πυκνωτής ήθελε έτσι κι αλλιώς αλλαγή. Δες πόσο εύκολα γυρνάει ο άξονας, διότι αν ήταν τελείως ελεύθερος το μοτέρ θα έπρεπε να ξεκινάει και με τα 13μF απλά δεν θα ανέβαζε στροφές.


Θελω να δω πως ανοιγει για να εχω προσβαση στην φτερωτη να δω αν χρειαζεται καθαρισμο και λιπανση.

----------


## limas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Τελικά βρήκα την λύση στο πρόβλημα του μοτέρ. Έφταιγε ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής των 20μF. Τον μέτρησα και είχε τίμη 13μF. Πήρα ένα καινούργιο με τιμή μέτρησης 20 μF. Τον τοποθέτησα και το μοτέρ δουλεύει μια χαρά! 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας!! Εμαθα από όλη αυτη τη διαδικασία!

----------


## kalamaria

μια και μιλαμε για μοτερ πιεστικου το δικο μου μοτερ το βαζω στην πριζα δουλευει για λιγο και μετα σαν να βγαζει καπνο και σταματαει ...το αφηνω 5λεπτα δουλευει καλα και σε λιγο παλι τα ιδια παει καπου το μυαλο σας για το τη μπωρει να φταιει?

----------


## kalamaria

τελικα καμενη περιέλιξη....κριμα 
αντε για το επομενο  σας ευχομαι ολους ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ

----------

mikemtb73 (07-01-19)

----------

